# another basement question



## m1951mm (Apr 16, 2011)

I noticed that you have not had any answers as of yet. I am wondering if you posted your question under a heading that does not get that much traffic. Maybe try Remodeling or Carpentry as it seems to me your questions fit those headings better than Insulation.


----------



## brewcrew (Aug 25, 2011)

Thank you for the advice, I will try in another section


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

No vapor barriers below grade in basements. Lots of reading for you on similar; http://www.buildingscience.com/documents/reports/rr-0202-basement-insulation-systems
Drylock will force the water to find a way in elsewhere. 
Gary


----------

